# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Receta te lehta & te shpejta

## Leila

Na thoni recetat me te lehta dhe me te shpejta qe dini juve se burrat nuk mbahen vetem me ledha e fjale te embla. Cuditerisht, i imi nuk ankohet dhe sa vjen e po ve me shume peshe edhe pse nuk hajme shume, dmth rrezik po i ben nje tjeter femer derman. Me keq akoma, po me njohin me emer te gjithe kamarieret e lagjes, e mund te them se kam ne nje marredhenie mjaft intime me ta sa te me japin sugjerime per mirembajtjen e lekures dhe te diskutojme mbi origjinen e katragjysherve te mij. Kur them te lehta, e kam fjalen vertete te lehta, tamam per mua qe nuk skuq dot nje salcice (ma kane ndaluar hyrjen ne kuzhine te mijte kur isha e vogel se kam shkaktuar mjaft aksidente dhe deme te pariparueshme). Thashe se kur te behesha me shtepi do me vinin superpowers gatimi vetvetiu, me gjithe breket dhe pelerinat magjike te superheronjve. Sic e shikoni, kjo nuk eshte aspak e vertete.

Fillojme te basiket, si behet orizi? Sa minuta merr? Pse Amerikanet e bejne "pa shije" dhe Shqiptaret e peshtyjne kur e provojne? Cfare i jep shije orizit? Pse i shtojne leng pulash (yuck!) ca tipa? Si e shtojne? Kur? Si ia heqin lengun pules? Pse Shqiptaret kane fantazi kaq perverse?

----------


## PINK

A jajjajaaja Leila as pilaf sdi me be mi ?  :ngerdheshje: 

Nje recete prej meje per summer time ... me t'shpejte se kjo ska pra !!

Merr steaks .. vici ose kau .. lol laji mire ... beji me kripe .. po deshe futi dhe leri ca minuta me BBQ Sauce .. hidhi ne grill per 20 min i ke gati .. cte hash.
Futi dhe nje sallat jeshile .. dhe good to go . Kshu e bej una .Ti shih e be . lol

----------


## Leila

Une s'kam skuqur nje salcice ne jeten time, ti me thua per pilafin qe eshte ku e ku me i komplikuar  :uahaha:   Kam qene absolutisht e ndaluar te hyja ne kuzhine me vite me rradhe, nderkohe qe mamate Shqiptare i inkurajonin vajzat e tyre te ushtronin doren me gatimin, mua me ulerisnin te gjithe po te me shihnin ne kuzhine (fusja dhe krem karamel te nxehte ne freezer se s'kisha durim te prisja te ftoheshin). Ja nje recete e shpejte qe e kam pare Rachel Ray ta beje dhe nuk kam pse ngaterrohem me zjarrna (mbaj mend qe Rachel Ray thoshte t'i hedhim pilafit me pak uje se sa duhet qe te na dali "plump," e une thosha, "A nuk derdhet uji ANYWAY?"  :ngerdheshje:  )

SALLATE PULE

1 - Ndaje me thike nje pule Rotisserie (te gatshme neper dyqane) ne copa te vogla. 
2 - Copeto celery me thike, edhe pse me dhembe behet njesoj. Hopefully nuk je i vetem ne jete dhe te duhet te gatuash dhe per te tjere who want to be spared of your saliva.
3 - Futi ne nje tas keto me siper dhe hidhu carrot shavings, qe jane copa karrota te "rruara." Edhe keto mund t'i gjeni te gatshme neper dyqane me duket.
4 - Hidh 1 filxhan me kos ne vend te majonezes sepse kosi eshte me i shendetshem. Trazo me dore (mundesisht te paster) ose nga ato si pinca te medhaja qe kane per sallatat.
5 - Hidhu nja 2 luge curry powder, qe nqs s'e njihni c'eshte do e gjeni neper dyqane me kete emer. (Dhe ketu lind pyetja, "C'eshte curry powder ne Shqiperi?")
6 - Hidh kripe dhe piper sipas pelqimit, mgjs une s'e ha kripen ose sheqerin (edhe kamomilin e pi pa sheqer).

Per ta bere sallaten joshese, Rachel Ray kishte vene ca baby greens mbi nje pjate te ceket dhe siper shtronte sallaten e mesiperme. Pastaj u hidhte arrat e preferuara siper. Une do preferoja bajame. Voila!

----------


## helios

Këtu i bie të jetë "Wannabe amvisa të të gjitha vendeve bashkohuni?"  :djall me brire:  

Do kesh patur motër të madhe ti Leila.

Hidhini një sy dhe http://www.theopensauce.com/ ? Ka receta interesante dhe është organizuar mirë.

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Nana ime bente shpesh disa kulecka te vogla shume te shishem.Emri nuk me kujtohet,por me duket se i bente me kos dhe gjalp.Mund te me ndihmoje ndonje?*

----------


## Leila

Pse, re... per te patur kuzhiniere i bejne mami me babin motrat?  :uahaha:  
Me i shkathti ketu te me tregoje si behet burania se me ka hypur nje neps i keq, e po s'e bera kete fundjave, s'e bej me per kush e di se sa muaj.

----------


## PINK

Si te skuqim nje veze . 

Marrim nje kokerr veze ose dhe 2 sipas preferences (po nuk e rekomandoj 2 ne fakt se ste ben mire lol ) e cajme me kujdes dhe duke make sure nuk bie as nje cope levozhge ne pjate . Marrim nje luge gjalpe ose dhe vaj , po me e mire behet me gjalpe .. nejse vazhdojme ..ndezim soben dhe veme tiganin me gjalpin dhe presim sa te shkrihet ose dhe mund ta hedhedh direkt pa prit fare ... procesi i njejte eshte ..psh une kur nxitoj nuk pres shume te shkrihet gjalpi .. fillojne shkrihen te dyja ne nje kohe si gjalpi dhe veza lol ... dhe per 2 min e ke gati . 

Kaq .  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Justin

> Si te skuqim nje veze . 
> 
> Marrim nje kokerr veze ose dhe 2 sipas preferences (po nuk e rekomandoj 2 ne fakt se ste ben mire lol ) e cajme me kujdes dhe duke make sure nuk bie as nje cope levozhge ne pjate . Marrim nje luge gjalpe ose dhe vaj , po me e mire behet me gjalpe .. nejse vazhdojme ..ndezim soben dhe veme tiganin me gjalpin dhe presim sa te shkrihet ose dhe mund ta hedhedh direkt pa prit fare ... procesi i njejte eshte ..psh une kur nxitoj nuk pres shume te shkrihet gjalpi .. fillojne shkrihen te dyja ne nje kohe si gjalpi dhe veza lol ... dhe per 2 min e ke gati . 
> 
> Kaq .


po nqs e do me djath ose sallam si i behet????

----------


## Leila

Yay! Do iki ta provoj me goggles laboratori mbi sy. Skuqet veza bashke me sallamin ne nje tigan (njeheresh)? Is this weird?

----------


## PINK

Po dhe bashke i skuqim .. no bigi. Priteni djathin dhe sallamin copa copa dhe lerini te skuqen bashke , ose nese i doni vec e vec , hiqni vezen dhe pastaj beni sallamin dhe dekorojeni pjaten per at least 1 min se me shume nuk pret stomaku . lol

----------


## i_pakapshem

> Si te skuqim nje veze . 
> 
> Marrim nje kokerr veze ose dhe 2 sipas preferences (po nuk e rekomandoj 2 ne fakt se ste ben mire lol ) e cajme me kujdes dhe duke make sure nuk bie as nje cope levozhge ne pjate . Marrim nje luge gjalpe ose dhe vaj , po me e mire behet me gjalpe .. nejse vazhdojme ..ndezim soben dhe veme tiganin me gjalpin dhe presim sa te shkrihet ose dhe mund ta hedhedh direkt pa prit fare ... procesi i njejte eshte ..psh une kur nxitoj nuk pres shume te shkrihet gjalpi .. fillojne shkrihen te dyja ne nje kohe si gjalpi dhe veza lol ... dhe per 2 min e ke gati . 
> 
> Kaq .


ahahahahah ti sikur po carmatos ndonje bombe, jo sikur po ben veze  :ngerdheshje: 

digjo Leila:

vihe tiganin ne zjarr leje te nxehet per disa minuta.  Pastaj hidhe pak vaj ulliri (mos gatuaj as me gjalp e as me vaj tjeter, se jane te demshme) dhe do ta marresh vesh qe tigani eshte i nxehte kur vaji te kerrcasi pak.  Vezet thyej direkt.  Nje gjuajtje te shpejte, bam dhe hapi direkt mbi tigan.  Mbas ksaj fillo dhe perzjeji. Duke i perzier, merr pak djath te bardhe dhe shkermoqe siper vezve.  Nqftse ke, merr pa leng gogozhare dhe hidhua vezeve persiper dhe perzieji prap.  Kur te fillojne te behen nje ngjyre te verdhe te hapur, hiqi.  Kur ti hedhesh ne pjate, hidhju pak leng lime siper dhe djath parmesan or kackavall te grire.  Enjoy.

----------


## Leila

Wow, I'm impressed; e beke si ne restorante ti me leng lime persiper... lol. Flm per ndihmen e deri tanishme shoke e shoqe, po me late pa dreke! Vajta dhe e gjeta ne google buranine dhe thote te ziej spinaqin ne uje te vluar me kripe. Sa kripe ti hedh? Kam ngecur ketu sepse pak ose shume kripe e prishin gjithe gjellen... lere c'thone ca qe mund t'ia shtosh kripen me pas, nuk eshte njesoj.

----------


## i_pakapshem

> Wow, I'm impressed; e beke si ne restorante ti me leng lime persiper... lol.



Kam punuar dy vjet ne restorante italiane, dhe i kam mesuar nja dy gjera edhe une.  :i qetë:

----------


## Era1

> *Nana ime bente shpesh disa kulecka te vogla shume te shishem.Emri nuk me kujtohet,por me duket se i bente me kos dhe gjalp.Mund te me ndihmoje ndonje?*


Prape une do te ndihmoj ty more ?  :buzeqeshje: 

Une di nje recete dhe shpresoj qe te jete ajo qe perdor dhe nena jote.
Receta:

Hedhim ne nje tave (ose ne tavolinen e kuzhines) miell (nuk e di me masa), hedhim mbi te pak sode buke dhe e perziejme miellin me soden. Pastaj bejme nje krater ne mes te miellit. Ne nje ene hedhim kosin (nje nga ato kupat e medha te gatshme) e trazojme mire (sikur do ta bejme dhalle) shtojme ne kos dhe kripe dhe e trazojme mire. Pastaj e hedhim tek mielli (tek krateri) dhe fillojme te zeme brume. Shtojme kos deri sa te bejme brumin jo shume te forte(jo si per byrek por me te bute ) por aq sa te mund te hapet pa e terhequr shume (pak a shume brumi duhet te jete aq i bute saqe kur e e marrim ne dore te bie vete ne menyre qe te hapet pa okllai  :buzeqeshje:  ).
Ne tavoline hedhim pak miell mbi te veme kulaçin qe kemi hapur e shpojme me pirun ne disa vende dhe i skuqim ne zjarr te forte (vaji duhet te jete shume i nxehte)

----------


## Eraaa

> po nqs e do me djath ose sallam si i behet????


E si te jet vakti :ngerdheshje:  Po hashuret di ti si behen? If so thx in advance :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Era1

> E si te jet vakti Po hashuret di ti si behen? If so thx in advance


Hashuren e ke ketu  :buzeqeshje:  .

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...6&page=3&pp=15

----------


## Leila

Me pelqejne sallatat dhe u hedh shume ranch dressing se vetem ashtu me shijojne. Shqiptaret i hedhin uthull-vaj-kripe sallatrave por une e urrej sepse si rregull e kane se vaji hidhet i fundit mbi sallate (kur une hedh uthullen te fundit sepse s'me pelqen shija e vajit), dhe per me teper gjithnje gjej ndo nje kokerr kripe ne gjuhe/dhembe qe nuk e duroj dot. Nqs juve nuk i hidhni ranch dressing sallates (eshte mjaft fattening per ju ne dieta) apo ju eshte merzitur uthulla me vaj e kripe, ka nje tjeter variant dressing qe mund tia hedhesh sallates persiper.

1 - Merret majdanozi dhe prihet ne copa shume te imeta.
2 - Pastaj presim imtesisht qepe, nga ato me lekure te kuqe (shallot i thone ne Anglisht).
3 - Me gerryesen qe gerryejme djathin apo karrota per bebet (grater), gerryejme pak nje portokall te paqeruar.
4 - Siper kesaj hidhi mjaft uthull sa te "soak in" (te mbulosh plotesisht) perzierjen.
5 - Pastaj siper hidhi vaj ulliri dhe perzieje.

Me pelqen shume majdanozi dhe besoj se kushdo qe e pelqen majdanozin do e pelqeje kete perzierje. Eshte dicka e lehte to whip up dhe e vecante jashte te perditshmes vanilla. Sa per sasine, varet cila shije ju pelqen te jete dominuesja, nga ajo hidhi  me shume.

----------


## TikTak

sot kom honger panine ullinj ene djath kackavall shqypnije me dy kile kryp. recet ma t'shpejt nuk ko. 
i futa ene dy birra. 

o sa kom qesh se mu duk vedi si qirie mimi i 43

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> *i futa ene dy burra*. 
> 
> *o sa kom qesh* se mu duk vedi si qirie mimi i 43



 :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## TikTak

u shkule tuj qesh ti nano po ato ishin gra burra amerikone bjonde 6' tgjata ene gjoksin e kisha un ma tmodh se ato

----------

